# How Has LulzSec Ruined Your Day?



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 15, 2011)

Seriously, what the fuck &#8253; Today they have taken down even more servers: Minecraft, League of Legends, EVE Online, and The Escapist. Minecraft and LoL have gotten back up, the other two are still down.

Full Story here- LulzSec claims to have brought down Minecraft, EVE Online & The Escapist | Machinima.com Inside Gaming News

Why are they doing this?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 15, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Why are they doing this?



For the lulz.




I'm serious.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 15, 2011)

I knew that, I meant

Why do they get enjoyment from taking out gaming servers? I mean, they have to play games too, right?

Someday I bet they'll take it too far and take down Steam and/or Xbox Live.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 15, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Why do they get enjoyment from taking out gaming servers?



Who knows? But the second they took all of those services down they stopped their attack and moved on, so it can't be anything too serious I don't think.

The shit they pull is really just more annoying than anything.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 15, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I knew that, I meant
> 
> Why do they get enjoyment from taking out gaming servers? I mean, they have to play games too, right?
> 
> Someday I bet they'll take it too far and take down Steam and/or Xbox Live.




Good point. It all seems kind of stupid to me. They should use there skills for something useful.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate this shit!
All those freakin' hackers deserve to be punched in the dick 
Why do they piss the consumers off?


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 15, 2011)

because being a troll is what gives their lives worth.

It's typical hacker mentality. They do it because they can. They call themselves a "security firm" because they're justifying what they do to "help" the people they attack, make them aware of any holes. 

tl;dr: Typical hacker nonsense for the lulz and reaction.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 15, 2011)

I was wondering why I couldn't get on The Escapist yesterday...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 15, 2011)

Now they've taken down cia.gov because someone asked.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 15, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Now they've taken down cia.gov because someone asked.



Negga wat?


----------



## jymellis (Jun 15, 2011)

Blake1970 said:


> Good point. It all seems kind of stupid to me. They should use there skills for something useful.


 
like getting people off their fucking asses and out from in front of video games


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 15, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Why do they get enjoyment from taking out gaming servers? I mean, they have to play games too, right?



Why? not everyone plays games, and targetting people whose game is so precious to them seems like a great lot of lolz to me


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 15, 2011)

What if those people have trouble doing other things due to social anxiety caused by a neurological disorder? What else are people supposed to do?


----------



## Xaios (Jun 15, 2011)

jeremyb said:


> Why? not everyone plays games, and targetting people whose game is so precious to them seems like a great lot of lolz to me



Fact: deriving pleasure from deliberately causing others grief makes you an asshole.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 15, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> What if those people have trouble doing other things due to social anxiety caused by a neurological disorder? What else are people supposed to do?


 
get a fucking job?


----------



## edsped (Jun 15, 2011)

They aren't even hackers.

But they are dumb as fuck. I wouldn't be sad if everyone actively involved got sent to prison.

Maybe even buttfucked.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 15, 2011)

jymellis said:


> get a fucking job?



Except, social anxiety prevents many people from getting jobs. It's a mental illness that can't be cured in a single day, it takes a while of slowly pacing yourself in different social situations to get over it. I know, I have massive amounts of social anxiety and paranoia.


Anyways, LulzSec are a bunch of douchebags. Fuckin' trolls.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 15, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Except, social anxiety prevents many people from getting jobs. It's a mental illness that can't be cured in a single day, it takes a while of slowly pacing yourself in different social situations to get over it. I know, I have massive amounts of social anxiety and paranoia.
> 
> 
> Anyways, LulzSec are a bunch of douchebags. Fuckin' trolls.


 
i agree about the troll issue. but the who;e thing kinda makes me think of that movie surogates.

and if these mentally ill people cant work, how are they paying for gaming computers,internet,game subscriptions?


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 16, 2011)

How'd we turn this obvious display of douche baggery into a, "Those mental fucks need to get a fuckin' job"?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 16, 2011)

Some of the stuff they have done has been pretty audacious and it looks like they've exploited an Apache 0 day, so they have some skills, boasting only because they're probably behind a bunch of SSH tunnels/Tor-type thing/private offshore VPN/VPS stuff where it's likely catching them will be more down to either being ratted out by one of their own, or someone who knows them and finds out they're doing it. Stuff like the DDoS'ing is pretty meh; got a botnet, aim at target, press enter.

I have to admit I've found some of the stuff they've done lulzy (not at lulzy as the Aaron Barr/HBGary hit by Anon), but other things definitely aren't, such as posting 65,000 username/passwords today and telling people to go try them on Paypals/Amazon/WoW logins etc.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 16, 2011)

jymellis said:


> and if these mentally ill people cant work, how are they paying for gaming computers,internet,game subscriptions?



I'm guessing they get others to buy it for them or they buy them online with a credit card.

Are these the same cockstains that took down PSN? If so they need to be smacked up on the side of the head!


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 16, 2011)

they claim they're the ones who broke in and stole the data


----------



## groph (Jun 18, 2011)

I heard they successfully hacked the CIA and put a bunch of top secret information on Twitter, and now they're all facing dead cereal criminal charges.

I'm on the fence with hackers. Shutting down a massive game server like Steam or PSN is just a dick move, fuck your "lulz." Hacking the CIA and posting them on Twitter however, lulz. Wikileaks exposing the government and making them shit their pants, lulz.

I guess stuff like that could spark a world war if the wrong information leaked out, so that wouldn't be very lulzy, however it's nice to know that there are hackers who are apparently seriously good at what they do who aren't in the military/government/shadow government/whatever. Think of them as an online Resistance and starts sounding kind of cool.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 18, 2011)

A lot of the time, one finds a way in because whoever set up security missed something. It happens. 

Breaking into a government server? Well, considering the jail time attached, dumb move. If I recall correctly, severity of charges and penalties went up in the wake of 9/11. 

Whether one is stealing passwords and breaking into government systems because one is LulzSec or a Russian crime organization doesn't matter. Neither does the motivation. What this will come down to in court is whether the crime was committed. Fraud, theft, vandalism, penetrating a government military site, and conspiracy to commit those acts... if they find one person, and move up and down the chain from there, the lulz will continue, but not in the way this group expects.

----

It's worth noting that there isn't the huge groundswell of support for hacking as there was for Anonymous in a similar thread. Apparently those who thought Anonymous was cool might only consider this kind of behavior bad when it affects their ability to play computer games. *laugh*


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 18, 2011)

Lulzsec is a bunch of assholes.

Anon is also a bunch of assholes, except they're cry babies about the government.


Like this whole Bernake shit, he's not going to step down because of them. That's why he's ignored them. 

Anon is the group think that saw Live Free and Die Hard and wants to think they can make that happen.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 18, 2011)

Explorer said:


> It's worth noting that there isn't the huge groundswell of support for hacking as there was for Anonymous in a similar thread. Apparently those who thought Anonymous was cool might only consider this kind of behavior bad when it affects their ability to play computer games. *laugh*



The difference between Anonymous and LulzSec(NOTE-Both assholes) is that Anonymous has reasons, LulzSec does this asshatery for the lulz, which just pisses everyone off.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 18, 2011)

both "organizations" have reasons.

To disrupt things on the internet. 

Be it "for the lulz" or not, both are full of idealistic assholes and need to be thrown in jail.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah. 

So, one group stole consumer information and broke into a commercial company because they felt they had a reason, and the other group's reason just isn't as strong... although both are committing the same kinds of crimes. Stealing someone's personal information is a crime, whether you feel that Anonymous had better "reasons" for violating those people's privacy than Lulzsec.

If two parties commit crimes of violence, theft or vandalism, does it matter what their motive is, or that they did the crime and then tried to escape the consequences of their actions?

I understand that some break the law and have the courage of their convictions. The Quakers/Friends were willing to go to prison to avoid killing in wars, for example. 

Neither of these two groups have people who really believe in their reasons enough to stand behind their actions. That's what adds chickenshit to douchebaggery. 

But apparently *principled* chickenshit douchebaggery in one case. That makes all the difference. *laugh*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 18, 2011)

Anonymous didn't steal information, I thought we cleared that up in the Anonymous thread. The PSN security breach was perpetrated by LulzSec, though Anonymous was quickly blamed due to DDOS attacks earlier that month. 

I'm sorry if "For the lulz" doesn't count as a reason to me, but it doesn't.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 19, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Lulzsec is a bunch of assholes.
> 
> Anon is also a bunch of assholes, except they're cry babies about the government.
> 
> ...



They did however do an epic job on Aaron Barr.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 20, 2011)

Bunch of sack taps that couldn't handle getting bullied at school, grew into trolls to try and eke out some sense of manhood. Failed, abusing internet anonymity to piss people off is height of dicklessness.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The PSN security breach was perpetrated by LulzSec, though Anonymous was quickly blamed due to DDOS attacks earlier that month.



Anonymous also did DDoS attacks DURING the breach performed by LulzSec, not just earlier in the month.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has heard, but apparently the CIA have been doing a joint operation with the UK and tracked down one of the main kids behind LulzSec and has arrested him and a couple others for questioning.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 22, 2011)

The CIA takes their web page very seriously.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 22, 2011)

It turns out the guy only hosted the IRC server.

In recent news, though, they seem to have hacked Sega, and DDOSed the Brazilian Government's website.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 22, 2011)

If the CIA and FBI do actually pursue this, and their upper core group of people, expect some recruiting to happen.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 23, 2011)

As frustrating as it is I am pretty sure they are doing it to prove a point that people think their details are safe when they are quite clearly not. Remember it because of hackers that security software and the development of technology security is pushed.

I mean to be fair if there are those out there who can easily access all of these high profile companies and organisations, gain access to peoples private details and take what they wish does that not prove that currenty security is just not good enough?

Again not saying I approve of what these guys are doing but it has really outed how well these companies care for our (the customers) details.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 23, 2011)

Jontain said:


> As frustrating as it is I am pretty sure they are doing it to prove a point that people think their details are safe when they are quite clearly not. Remember it because of hackers that security software and the development of technology security is pushed.
> 
> I mean to be fair if there are those out there who can easily access all of these high profile companies and organisations, gain access to peoples private details and take what they wish does that not prove that currenty security is just not good enough?
> 
> Again not saying I approve of what these guys are doing but it has really outed how well these companies care for our (the customers) details.



I never hear about my shit being stolen by legitimate hackers. It happens every few years, and companies (aside from Sony, I guess) launch into damage control almost instantly, securing or shutting shit down, if necessary.

I'm really tempted to just lapse into childish name calling because people like this make me so mad. I am literally strong enough and skilled enough to rape the average American, man or woman, but I don't go around doing it *just to show that it could happen to YOU*. There's no fucking excuse for that. Likewise, companies aren't assaulted by real hackers as much as they are these people who are, from what I gather, nothing more than advanced script kids, or whatever you haxorz call them. 

Anonymous, shut the fuck up, you're not making an impact. To date, I can't think of any major policy changes on a government or even corporate level enacted because of you. Lulzsec, if you keep fucking around, you're gonna get into deeper shit with the Feds than you realize. You may be smart, but they've got dozens of smarter you's who get paid more and actually have sex and stuff.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

Jontain said:


> As frustrating as it is I am pretty sure they are doing it to prove a point that people think their details are safe when they are quite clearly not. Remember it because of hackers that security software and the development of technology security is pushed.
> 
> I mean to be fair if there are those out there who can easily access all of these high profile companies and organisations, gain access to peoples private details and take what they wish does that not prove that currenty security is just not good enough?
> 
> Again not saying I approve of what these guys are doing but it has really outed how well these companies care for our (the customers) details.



If that was their real purpose then they wouldn't actually be stealing information.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I never hear about my shit being stolen by legitimate hackers. It happens every few years, and companies (aside from Sony, I guess) launch into damage control almost instantly, securing or shutting shit down, if necessary.
> 
> I'm really tempted to just lapse into childish name calling because people like this make me so mad. I am literally strong enough and skilled enough to rape the average American, man or woman, but I don't go around doing it *just to show that it could happen to YOU*. There's no fucking excuse for that. Likewise, companies aren't assaulted by real hackers as much as they are these people who are, from what I gather, nothing more than advanced script kids, or whatever you haxorz call them.
> 
> Anonymous, shut the fuck up, you're not making an impact. To date, I can't think of any major policy changes on a government or even corporate level enacted because of you. Lulzsec, if you keep fucking around, you're gonna get into deeper shit with the Feds than you realize. You may be smart, but they've got dozens of smarter you's who get paid more and actually have sex and stuff.


 
You may not go around raping people but there are still people out there like you who know they could, so they do.

Again no need to jump down my throat as i do NOT approve of what they are doing, but instead looking at the real effect of what they are doing. If the world was all flowers and daisys then we wouldnt need security on our personal data, but that is not the case and the more attacks such as these wil ultimatley force companies to create better security software.

I cant get into the mind of the individuals doing it, but imo they should not be able to quite so easily swan around hacking high value targets, if they can then the protection of that data is not good enough in my opinion.

Similar to any war it will push people to make better systems, like it or not.

EDIT: thinking about it I am not sure I can look at rape and hacking as similar enough to compare like that, in that the effects of someone stealing my details all day long would be alot less traumatising than being ... well yeah all day long...


----------



## Explorer (Jun 23, 2011)

I doubt there are people who go around raping just to make a point to society, that they should be more careful in their rape prevention/protection. 

----

I was talking with my kid the other daywhen he brought up the topic of hackers. (In fact, this was one of the topics during our long Father's Day phone call while he's touring.)

I remember building red, black and blue boxes. I built my own machines and flipped DIP switches to boot to a numeric pad, and then from a numeric pad to a keyboard, as there was no other options in those days. I figured out some loopholes in the DC metro system, and wrote up a report and sent it to their office; when I tested the holes a few months later, they had closed them. I would occasionally test access to various systems. It wasn't maliciousness, but just curiosity that made me test different strategies, but I would just take a look inside of things and then let them know where they were vulnerable. 

It's quite a different environment now, with people sharing and hoarding vulnerabilities for later use. People collect and share ways to break things, but don't get in touch to really point those things out to potential victims. It's like a few people spend time in figuring out how things work, and then they publish in 2600 or somewhere else, and then malicious kids go on a rampage with it. Usually the kids are just following what someone else has worked out, so it's not like they're amazing hackers. 

----

Sorry, that was a little bit of a rant. My main point?

People who decide to break things instead of sharing information about vulnerabilities are just vandals. Most of the time, those vandals were just told how to use a technological crowbar to break a door and grab stuff; they wouldn't have been able to figure out how to do it themselves. 

Someone who really wanted to protect consumers and such would actually do something to protect consumers. "Dear CEO, I noticed that your password on this system is still set to the default. Be sure to have MIS/IT fix it, and then hire some guys to assure PCI compliance." That's all it normally takes to get shit moving.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 23, 2011)

I heared that this "Lulzsec had contacted the NHS Health System warning them that they had gained entry but that they were not going to take any details as they respect what they do.

BBC News - Hackers warn NHS over security

Sorry if I have stepped on peoples toes but I didnt expect quite a backlash to my humble opinion. Without being the hackers themselves none of us can say for definate what their motives are so I thought I would just share another view, oh well obviously any other opinion than 'these troll fags are dicks' is not really valid?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry, just had to say

lol @ comparing getting hacked to getting raped

i'd much rather have my CC info stolen, so I can call and have it stopped within 30 seconds.

you cant fix rape when its too late


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 23, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I doubt there are people who go around raping just to make a point to society, that they should be more careful in their rape prevention/protection.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



I really don't care if you're a White Hat or Black Hat. It's not your job to go and test people's vulnerabilities with out being contacted, and hired to do so. It's still illegal, whether you think what you did was noble or not. 

Someone who really wanted to protect consumers would create a legitimate business, take up contracts for external IT security, and prove their merit that way.



Jontain said:


> Sorry if I have stepped on peoples toes but I didnt expect quite a backlash to my humble opinion. Without being the hackers themselves none of us can say for definate what their motives are so I thought I would just share another view, oh well obviously any other opinion than 'these troll fags are dicks' is not really valid?



Don't know what their motives are? Maybe we should read their "manifesto" to see..

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/06/lulzsec-heres-why-we-hack-you-bitches.ars


----------



## XEN (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't buy the 'for the lulz' excuse.
While I agree that the comparison to rape is far fetched I concede that the motivation for the acts is similar. It's all about power and control. It takes a sociopath to violate someone in ANY way and feel absolutely no remorse. We see the same characteristics in politics and government, but retaliation in kind is not a solution.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 23, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> you cant fix rape when its too late














Yeah, I know, I'm a terrible person.

A few people have said that this whole circus will force security providers to write better software in order to adapt to the changing tide. It's been compared to how the wars we've fought played a part in revolutionizing our understanding of science.

This is true in concept...

...except people seem to be forgetting how many millions and millions of people died while said science progressed. Sure, we can stand here and reap the benefits at the end, but if you asked a mother with two dead soldier sons if she felt that the scientific progress made on splitting the atom was worth the ultimate sacrifice, she would very likely say no. Likewise, if you ask someone who's been defrauded of nearly everything they have whether they take solace in the fact that their lives getting destroyed equated to the advancement of security software, they'd probably tell you to stick it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

The problem isn't that the security systems of high strength aren't available, it's that all of their targets don't use these systems. Heck, Sony didn't use anything except(if I remember correctly) a small SSL tunnel.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 23, 2011)

Why am I not surprised that the rape analogy is too complex for anyone to understand?

Just because you can do something bad, and you know there are others out there with the same capability, doesn't mean you get to do it as a warning that "the other guys are even worse then me, so take precaution." 

This is what groups like Lulzsec ostensibly do, and what Anonymous has done in the past, before their soapbox reached such epic heights. What I'm saying is that Anonymous is having no impact whatsoever on anything important, and that I don't need Lulzsec to expose vulnerabilities in systems for me.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 23, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I really don't care if you're a White Hat or Black Hat. It's not your job to go and test people's vulnerabilities with out being contacted, and hired to do so. It's still illegal, whether you think what you did was noble or not.



I absolutely agree. I did stop, because when I thought it through, it didn't make sense to go into someone else's system, in the same way that it doesn't make sense to go into someone's house just because the door is open. 

And that is possibly a much better analogy, and more understandable. 

Should someone be able to walk into your house and look through your stuff because they don't feel your house or building is secure enough? 

Or because it amuses them? 

Or because they don't like the people who own the building, even if it's not directed at you personally? 

Having someone inflict that on someone, without one's consent, is reprehensible.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 23, 2011)

I think Explorer said it best. I can now imagine imagine a scenario in which someone gets robbed blind, but the thief leaves a note saying "I'm doing you a favor by exposing critical security holes in your habitation. You should thank me."


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

They released Arizona police documentation, the media is thinking it was protest against bill 1070.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 24, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Why am I not surprised that the rape analogy is too complex for anyone to understand?


I get it, they are both being violated, but one is far more extreme than the other imo. but you sound a peg above the rest so I'm sure its valid.

I understand where you guys are coming from, there are pleanty of examples similar to the ones mentioned like a house burgular leaving a note. I do get it, I was just pointing out another side of the coin for dicussion and didnt expect to get such a personal backlash.

If we really wanted to fuck the hackers off everyone should just turn their PC's off and go outside for a bit.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 24, 2011)

So, turning off our computers will keep those hackers out of our banking records? I don't understand how would that work. Could you clarify?


----------



## Jontain (Jun 24, 2011)

That last bit was meant to be a light hearted joke... obviously we cant just turn off the worlds computer systems although your banking details are stored on a computer, so if they did turn off the worlds computer systems the hackers would not be able to access the details, ergo people could go blinky eyed outside in the bright sun that alot of people seem to have forgotten about...

clearer? This thread fails me.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 25, 2011)

The thing about 'net security is that as long as there's a way in,(in theory) anyone can get in. Therefore,it's quite nearly impossible to have a 100% 'hack-proof' system. That's the problem with these whack-jobs, they thrive on people giving them attention and calling them names. It's only after they get caught and tossed in jail do they realize that dicking around with a keyboard doesn't make you a badass.

After they spend some time in a cell with a guy who killed his wife & 3 kids because they were "makin' too much noise during the football game I was watchin' on the tee-vee", they'll realize that perhaps living in their parent's attic wasn't such a bad deal after all. My guess is that they think that it's going to play out like some movie where when one of the companies/agencies they hack realize that they have 'mad-skillz' they'll offer them a 6 figure salary to be their personal online security consultant (or something equally as delusional).

To them, this is like a hi tech version of graffiti. Their name is being spread everywhere on CNN, Fox, etc... so the media is giving them exactly what they want. Thing is, if REAL thieves want to get into a system to steal info, they will one way or another (ie: kidnapping an employee and steal their passwords, hacking into their home pc, etc... ). So by them taking down servers, stealing info, etc.. isn't really proving anything except that parents need to stop letting a pc/tv raise their children.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 25, 2011)

It's pretty simple to understand the drives here. When given anonymity, 90% of people will use it to be an asshole.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 26, 2011)

BBC News - LulzSec hacking group announces disbanding


----------



## Explorer (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay, so the A-Team exposed the identities of Lulz Sec and offered the logs to any and all law enforcement who are willing to go after their members. Following that, Lulz Sec announced they were quitting.

Team claims to have exposed LulzSec's identities | Electronista

It sounds like LS knows they're fucked, and are hoping to escape investigation and prosecution. It doesn't sound like they made a decision, but instead just reacted. 

As I've stated before, there is quite a difference between people who are have the courage of their convictions, and those who just squirm to avoid the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jun 26, 2011)

A lot of people have gotten pissed off with LulzSec, and your post was similar to Hacker Team Poison group promises to reveal LulzSec members identities: Are LulzSec the lesser of two evils? - International Business Times

That's the group that leaked Tony Blair's information.


----------



## edsped (Jun 28, 2011)

LulzSec exposed

################################################################################ - Pastebin.com


----------

